# Car Hire



## scott2371 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi, 
I am visting Dubai at the end of the month for 10 days and require to hire a 7 seat car.
I have contacted several companies for quotes and got back a range of quotes between 2100 - 2500dhs for a weeks hire.

I also got a quote from a company called Bottom Line Rent A Car 
(bottomlineuae-com) for 1500dhs.
This seems a great deal but wondered if anyone on this forum had used them or have any experience of them?

Any help\advise would be greatly received.

Regards,

Scott


----------



## SDEnjoy (Mar 30, 2009)

Scott, 
Did you sort out your car hire?
What were this company like?
Would you recommend?


----------



## mizzymiles (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello!!! Yes I know Bottom Line Rent a Car my friend is working she is the in-charge of Bottom Line Rent a Car. By the way that price is daily price or weekly price and it is car with driver or not? I have many friends working in different rent a car like Taj Adam Rent a Car and Jumeirah Rent a Car. If you have any question regarding renting a car please feel free to contact me... I am please to assist you... 

Thank you and say cheese...


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

mizzymiles said:


> Hello!!! Yes I know Bottom Line Rent a Car my friend is working she is the in-charge of Bottom Line Rent a Car. By the way that price is daily price or weekly price and it is car with driver or not? I have many friends working in different rent a car like Taj Adam Rent a Car and Jumeirah Rent a Car. If you have any question regarding renting a car please feel free to contact me... I am please to assist you...
> 
> Thank you and say cheese...


Milzzymiles, 

can you PM me the phone number f your friend since I am looking to change the car and I am getting some ridiculous rates.


----------



## SDEnjoy (Mar 30, 2009)

Just let me know the lowest rate you are getting and I will see if I can better it, Regards
SDEnjoy


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

scott2371 said:


> Hi,
> I am visting Dubai at the end of the month for 10 days and require to hire a 7 seat car.
> I have contacted several companies for quotes and got back a range of quotes between 2100 - 2500dhs for a weeks hire.
> 
> ...



Blimey! For AED3200 I got month's hire of a Camry from Thrifty desk at Hilton in the Marina


----------



## mizzymiles (Mar 14, 2009)

*contact number for rent a cars...*



qwert97 said:


> Milzzymiles,
> 
> can you PM me the phone number f your friend since I am looking to change the car and I am getting some ridiculous rates.


ok!!!
Taj Adam Rent A Car - 04-3968980 look for Jec
Bottom Line Rent A Car- 04-3974880 look for Diosa
Jumierah Rent A Car- 04 - 3373000 look for Arlene

Tell them that you are refered by "melan"

I am sure they can offer you the best price.

Good luck!!!


----------



## mozza21 (Apr 2, 2009)

dont whatever you do rent a car with 'Budget'!!

They are cons/frauds and the name budget is quite the oppositte to what they actually are


----------



## EllieJ (Aug 28, 2008)

hello

i am looking to rent a small 4X4 for the next 2/3 months... Any ideas whats the cheapest i can expect topay... Or do u think im better off buying a second hand one... Cheers


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Mizzy Miles,

Are your friends still in the rent a car companies as you mentioned.
I am looking for a car to rent for a month from 1000aed to 1250aed.

Hope you can help me out 

Thanks


----------

